# Ive given up on dust collection and Im just blowing it outside...



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Am I killing the planet?

seriously... I planned to buy a HF DCU eventually, but in the mean time I was using my shop vac. 

Problem was, the filter would clog up in a few minutes.

So my solution? Remove the filter! 

I work in my garage so I just extend the vac outside and point the out towards the street.

So far, my system seems perfect... 

Every few days the rain comes and cleans the street for me.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

bauerbach said:


> Am I killing the planet?


Ha! What will all the carpenter ants and termites do now that you've already turned the wood to dust?

I love working outside in the driveway when the weather permits. It's nice not to have to worry about cleanup :smile: There are a few times though that attempting what you're doing would have resulted in literally mounds of dust for me... And some pissed off neighbors...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In my day a dust collector was a broom and a shovel. If the dust in the air bothers you wear a respirator. The main reason I bought a HF dust collector is I bought a Unisaw under desperation and then discovered it didn't have a cleanout door when I got it home. 

Funny the termites in my area don't like ABC wood.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

Running dust through the motor/impeller of the vacuum cleaner can shorten the life of the vacuum. You may want to consider a dust collector such as a Dust Deputy to keep the dust out of the vacuum. There are plans online on how to build your own for cheap. 

Depending on how close your neighbors are, tossing the dust outside may not be a very neighborly thing to do. The dust will carry a fair distance in the wind and can be a pain for others.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I fire up my backpack leaf blower, and blow out the shop every couple weeks. WARNING wear a respirator when doing this.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Dec 19, 2014)

I bet your neighbors really appreciate you....................


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

CrazyHorse said:


> I bet your neighbors really appreciate you....................


 I don't have any neighbors. My shop is in the garage at my dads rent house. The renters might not be thrilled, but they have never complained. I at least blow off the driveway. I do it after dark, but early enough not to bother them with the noise.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a shop vac piped up to a Dust Deputy and plumbed with PVC pipe to the miter saw, oscillating spindle sander, bench top belt sander and a universal connection so I can hook up a hose to a router, ROS or whatever. It works well. I check the bucket every week or two and empty when needed. the shop vac is always clean.

On the other side of the shop (one car garage), I have a HF dust collector with a Thein separator in a 30 gallon barrel. That works very well when hooked up to the table saw, planer, joiner or drum sander.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> I fire up my backpack leaf blower, and blow out the shop every couple weeks. WARNING wear a respirator when doing this.


+1 My blower is not a back pack. How often I blow depends upon how much work I am doing.,

George

PS Blowing wood outside will have no effect on the environment. That is where it came from in the first place.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I really long for the good old days before everyone got the idea they were entitled to do whatever as long as it makes them happy.
What you are doing shows no respect for your neighbors, they have a right to live in peace, if you want to have a hobby that makes dust be responsible. Nobody should have to clean your mess off their vehicles, windows or furniture.
There is an idiot behind me that uses a leaf blower every Saturday and Sunday afternoon all summer long, makes sitting out on the patio with guests really enjoyable.
Rant over.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

As long as he isn't blowing dust on your property he can use his leaf blower in daytime hours. He probably works on week days, and you would complain if he used it after work. Move to the country if you don't like it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I only use my DC when I plane or vac the floor. Unless you have a monster they don't really save you much. I don't like leaving it on and the on and off wasn't worth the trouble. 

If I set up my shaper I'll use it. Sometimes when facing and planing lumber. But otherwise no.

Al


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I've seriously considered just putting a dryer vent on the side of my garage instead of running my dust collector into a bag - almost nothing gets into the bag in the first place, and it would encourage some much needed air movement in my workspace. I use a 55gal trashcan with an elbow intake and straight center vac in the lid, I doubt 1% of all dust/shavings ever get out of it to the DC.

I run it when I'm using my table saw or shaper, it saves my lungs a fair bit of wear and tear.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

so then... if we all kind of agree that we should just run a dust deputy and vent the fine dust exhaust outside.... whats the cheapest high volume fan I can buy that will move more air than a shop vac...


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

bauerbach said:


> so then... if we all kind of agree that we should just run a dust deputy and vent the fine dust exhaust outside.... whats the cheapest high volume fan I can buy that will move more air than a shop vac...


I'd be trying to pick up a used furnace blower. If you can't find that, something like this would probably work ~$100:
http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Fans-Blower-Adapters-Minute/dp/B00KNZIWCA

On a side note, I just can't stop thinking about a time I rabbeted about 400' of 4/4 rough cut. It ended up being 3 x 55gallon bags of shavings. That would have been an amazing pile sitting in my back yard


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I figure the dust deputy should catch the majority, but most of dust collection are these fine filters trying to capture 1micron particulates that ultimately restrict airflow and require regular cleaning, never mind space in the shop and all the dust that they dont collect...

depending on your volume, you could vent it outside and no one would probably even notice...


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

The only problem with venting direct is in the winter your going to lose a lot of heat. 

Al


----------



## LostHasher (Oct 14, 2015)

My dust collection system. No joke. Five years now. Remove cartridges, blow them out, reuse. You can easily tell when they legitimately need replacing. So nice to breathe through.


----------



## TheGeekPub (Oct 29, 2015)

bauerbach said:


> Am I killing the planet?
> 
> Every few days the rain comes and cleans the street for me.


Well at least wood IS bio-degradable.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Post #17,to which I agree........just would like to add;


The only problem with venting direct,is in the Summer you're gonna pull "in" a lot of un-conditioned air.

But,other than that....carry on.


----------

